# about two strains



## berserker (Jun 5, 2007)

I got two new strains one is called Randy Candy and the other one is east coast diesel x L.A. confidential.Any one heard of either one and could tell me about them.Thanks you guys and gals.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 6, 2007)

*Sorry B wish i could help ya out but i never heard of either. Did you try looking in the strain section? *


----------



## berserker (Jun 8, 2007)

I did Brother,But I couldnt find anything on them.They were freebe's from the DR. so I might have to e-mail him and ask him about them:ccc:


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 10, 2007)

I keep hearing about these freebies from the dr.  Ive ordered from him three times and never got any freebies.  Does he only do it ocasionally?


----------



## jazmin (Jun 13, 2007)

east coast diesel... also known as NY diesel is pretty decent, never had it mixed with any other strain... it's a strong hard hitting smoke. as for the others never tried.


----------



## berserker (Jun 15, 2007)

good looking out:hubba:  jazmin


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 15, 2007)

Anything with the word diesel in it is fire.  Nothing else has even come close to comparing to the high.  Potency has a lot to do with the grower so I won't comment on that.  L.A. confidential is a rather new strain I believe and have heard many great things about it... But, have never smoked it.  Either way, take clones of that baby!!!


----------

